

High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace (2008) - NeutronBoy
http://archive.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-03/ff_seacowboys?currentPage=all

======
NeutronBoy
The other article on the Ghost Ship
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10106130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10106130))
reminded me of this article - it's one of my favorites

